
Ask HN: Why many server-to-server communication today use HTTP but no HyperText? - fagnerbrack
 HTTP stands for HyperText Transfer Protocol. It&#x27;s meant to transfer HyperText between two nodes over a network. If you&#x27;re not transferring HyperText, then you might as well use another protocol or a mere String-based transfer mechanism.
Why do you think everybody uses HTTP for their APIs and server-to-server communication today but you rarely see HyperText in it?<p>I have a few theories, but I would love to hear more about HN perspective on it.
======
cerberusss
> Might as well use another protocol

But which one?

I've worked on a project where we had the choice and I suggested HTTP, but was
outvoted for something custom. In the end, it meant quite a bit of work. And
HTTP support is ubiquitous.

